# Viv Backing tips



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone got any tips for attaching a sheet of vivarium backing (you know the kinds with pretty pictures on) safely to the back ot a Bearded Dragon viv to prevent live food hiding behind it while securing it with something that is safe for the lizard (not emitting fumes etc).

The vivarium will be given ample time to dry before a lizard goes into it.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Ben_Roberts (Sep 22, 2007)

KXC said:


> Anyone got any tips for attaching a sheet of vivarium backing (you know the kinds with pretty pictures on) safely to the back ot a Bearded Dragon viv to prevent live food hiding behind it while securing it with something that is safe for the lizard (not emitting fumes etc).
> 
> The vivarium will be given ample time to dry before a lizard goes into it.
> 
> Cheers guys.


ive found the best way by taking the back of the tank off and put it on that way. I used spray glue and stuck it on to the back, when it was dry i then flipped it over and cut the excess off!


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

Ben_Roberts said:


> ive found the best way by taking the back of the tank off and put it on that way. I used spray glue and stuck it on to the back, when it was dry i then flipped it over and cut the excess off!


That makes sense but I would prefer to avoid doing that due to the amount of work that went into securing the back of the viv in place (its a long story :grin1.


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

if its a thin board at the back you could get the backing a bit bigger than you need it

then hold it in place (or get someone to do it) so that it overlaps all 4 sides or at least on the bottom and two sides then tack the back on

you could use a nail gun if you've got one? well on of the tack guns

should be tight around the edges then as the board will be holding it in place


----------



## soloth (Oct 17, 2007)

my bad didn't see about not wanting to remove the backing


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

uhm i just used cellotape :S


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Maybe attach the backing to a piece of hardboard of the right size and stick that to the back wall with aquarium sealant. If there are ominous gaps use aquarium sealant to seal the edges.


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Double sided sticky tape, then bit of normal tape around the edges?


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

As above double sided tape,
bq do some thats about 1mm thick and sticks brilliant,i use only 1 inch of it to stick the thermostats on when moving onto another viv and its dam hard to get off again,

1 other thing is at bq its about £5 a roll but my dad been getting me it from aldi for £2 a roll and its the excatly the same 1.: victory:


----------



## Ben_Roberts (Sep 22, 2007)

why not try spray glue, make the background bigger than the back itself and just cut the excess off, make sure you leave it for the fumes to fully go, about a day should do it


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

KXC said:


> Anyone got any tips for attaching a sheet of vivarium backing (you know the kinds with pretty pictures on) safely to the back ot a Bearded Dragon viv to prevent live food hiding behind it while securing it with something that is safe for the lizard (not emitting fumes etc).
> 
> The vivarium will be given ample time to dry before a lizard goes into it.
> 
> Cheers guys.


I just used good old pritt-stick on mine. You probably could do a better job of it if you take the back off, but like you said, that means more unscrewing and sealing which really is a pain in the ass.


----------



## NicoleN86 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Same question!*

I have the same question as KXC, however, my viv was constructed wth dowels and glue rather than screws so the back can't be removed at all.

I purchased some aquarium glue but didn't realise it's only suitable for glass (if anyone would use this let me know and I'll send it to you at a knocked-down price!) 
I was thinking of using some sort of double sided tape but was concerned the heat from the lamps might compromise it's stickiness??


----------

